# Pointers



## HD55 (Mar 2, 2011)

A few pics of my pointers

I hope you like them


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

#They are gorgeous dogs and great photos! 

i'd love a pointer (amoungst many others) but OH only wants labs


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh wow I just love these pictures. Your dogs are absolutely stunning it's great to see them on point.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Lovely dogs. Picture 3 is fab:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

No! I don't like them! infact I think you should get rid of them! do you want my address! and when can I expect delivery:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No! I don't like them! infact I think you should get rid of them! do you want my address! and when can I expect delivery:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I love Pointers, lovely heads
Nice pics


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures pointers are gorgeous dogs


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a couple of mine Pointing...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics, nice to see dogs working


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely pictures


----------



## HD55 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, what a response! Thank you all

I have to say the photo from northnsouth made me laugh out loud!

H


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pictures and lovely dogs....the point pictures are really good


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures.

I have a Foxhound who is always getting mistaken for a Pointer.

I even met a Pointer owner the other day that asked if Craven was a Pointer.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> Here is a couple of mine Pointing...


northnsouth I am in love with your dog :001_wub::001_wub:
I'm loving all these pointer pics - they are my first choice breed always have been :eek6:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> northnsouth I am in love with your dog :001_wub::001_wub:
> I'm loving all these pointer pics - they are my first choice breed always have been :eek6:


Thank you so much. He is rather special, so gentle and laid back. Also my first ever pup:thumbup:
All my other dogs have been rescues around about the 1 year old thug age when they came to us :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fabulous pics....Also another big fan of Pointers  awesome to see them working


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely pics. I have 2 pointer x bitches so lovely to see the pure breed in action. :thumbup:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos, love the third; wish I could get action shots instead of a bit of tail or grass!
:lol: At northnsouth


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## HD55 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I have plenty more photos but wouldn't want to bore you all 










































The second shot shows Archie backing Grace (Archie pointing Grace - effectively honouring her point)

Howard


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Cracking pics, love the last two


----------

